# MAC Factory Made lipglass vs. Languish lipglass



## koolkatz (Jul 21, 2006)

No flash:






Flash:


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Nov 28, 2006)

I need to buy both....


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 1, 2006)

Factory made is by far my favourite lipglass ever. im nc40 and it compliments my skin so beautifully. really rec it


----------

